# Need to get rid of some stuff...



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a few things I need to get rid of. I'm moving to Miami Beach, and I need to get rid of this ASAP. I will be updating my list as I go through everything. 

(2) AquaticLife 72 Inch 12x39 Watt T5 HO Light Fixture w/ 6 LEDs... They need bulbs. I'm asking $400 a piece. They sale brand new for over $700! These lights work great and are look new. Very minimal wear and tear. 

(1) 75 gallon tank drilled on the back with bulk heads. It has a painted black background, strainer bar, and locline outflow. Everything is black. There is a small chip on one edge that is only noticeable from the side. It doesn't leak as it has fish in it now. The cabinet has seen better days. Asking $175

(2) 48" Coralife 4x54W Power Compacts. One works perfect the other has a slight flicker when it initially turns on. I replaced the ballast a few years ago and accidentally pulled one of the connections out. It only does it for a few minutes, but then is fine. Both will need bulbs. $75 and $50

(1) 20 gallon long with stand, filter, and light. The stand is solid wood and looks very nice. I paid $100 brand new. The light is 30" Coralife Power Compact 2x 54W...needs bulbs. I have a few canister filters to choose from. I will update the list in a bit. If you are looking to set up a planted tank, I can throw in some substrate as well. Asking $125

I will add several other items later on with pics. 

I'm located in Seagoville just south of Mesquite. I will meet up to a reasonable point. If you want to combine items, We can work out a price. I just realized that my avatar is the pic of the 75 pre-drilled. So it can give you some idea. PM me if there's something you would like. Maybe we can work out something.


----------

